# Best puppy food?



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey all,

Do any of you use the Wellness Core dry foods? I am being really indecisive when it comes to choosing a puppy food to switch our new pup to. I'm leaning toward Wellness Core, but I'm also considering Nulo and Merrick. Your input is much appreciated. Also, does the food we choose need to be a large breed formula, or will just the regular puppy formula suffice if its calcium content is low enough?

Thank you for your help.

Pictures of puppy just because :smile2:


----------



## Sophie90 (Mar 22, 2017)

My parents used Science Diet, Healthy Development (small breed) when they brought their newest puppy home last summer. He's a Scottie, but I'm sure Science Diet has large breed versions. I do think it is important to find size specific food from my experience and research. Different dogs have different needs as they grow. I imagine that the stress on our Scottie's muscles and bones as he grew over 6 months is very different from what a Golden will experience. We've had several different vets recommend Science Diet - even my boyfriend's cat eats his own large cat version (Waffles is 11 pounds!). Hope that helps!


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

I fed my other dogs Merrick. They were recently bought out by Purina. Merrick said they still have complete control over production and ingredients. I may go for that for my new pup coming in June. I haven't decided yet. My breeder will be feeding him Royal Canin puppy food. I don't know what i want to do! There are so many choices out there. So apparently I'm no help LOL


----------



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you both for your input!!



Larsbar79 said:


> I fed my other dogs Merrick. They were recently bought out by Purina. Merrick said they still have complete control over production and ingredients. I may go for that for my new pup coming in June. I haven't decided yet. My breeder will be feeding him Royal Canin puppy food. I don't know what i want to do! There are so many choices out there. So apparently I'm no help LOL


That's good to know about Merrick still having total control. My vet was frustrated about them being bought out, and discouraged us from switching to their food because of that. 

As far as science diet goes, the puppy formula seems to be pretty decent from what I read on dogfoodadvisor, but the adult formula does not appear to be as good. I'm hoping to find a brand that I can use both their puppy and adult formulas when it comes time for that.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I would stick with a large breed puppy food. We used Orijen and still feed Orijen to our dogs. Great company. Dogs have never had a problem.


----------



## Larsbar79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Golden_Gypsy said:


> Thank you both for your input!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dogs did so great on Merrick for years! I started them on it when Merrick came out wit their dry food. I'm really looking at it for the pup. I did look at Orijen and my husband just won't pay that price. (Even though I would!) Lots of holistics at a medium price range that we can try instead.  

Off topic- is there a location thread where owners could get together with pups/dogs of the same age to play.....?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

You should stick with a LBP food, but an all-life stages food works too. Kaizer's breeder sent him home eating Annamaet Extra 26, which is an all-life stages food. Kaizer's always done really well on it, and loves it to the point where we can use it as treats nearly anywhere (this is the same dog who spits out Zukes when he's too excited). If I'm not mistaken, all my breeder's dogs are on it too.


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

i have been feeding orijen to donut and he has shown amazing growth, stick with it if you can afford


----------



## Sophie90 (Mar 22, 2017)

Golden_Gypsy said:


> As far as science diet goes, the puppy formula seems to be pretty decent from what I read on dogfoodadvisor, but the adult formula does not appear to be as good. I'm hoping to find a brand that I can use both their puppy and adult formulas when it comes time for that.


Good to know. This is the first large breed dog I've had, so I this is good information to have about Science Diet!


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Our breeder fed Canidae, and the dogs seem to like it.


----------



## Jess Paulsen (Mar 27, 2017)

I have decided on Merrick after a ton of research but until the switch he is on Royal Canin Medium Puppy then up to Royal Golden Retriever Puppy then finally to Merrick. Keep in mind when switching any food that it is likely your Golden will blow his coat and that it does not necessarily mean the new brand is bad, it's just an adjustment. I'm actually really excited to get Henry on Merrick.


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

Im a raw feeder, mainly chicken, beef, lamb, tripe, abit of veg and the occasional egg i love how a dog looks on raw food, their eyes and coat shine and the best part is; their poos are smaller and less stinky! I mix with dry food so she gets the added benefits from that too and she doesn't get fussy.


----------



## TannerII (Mar 4, 2017)

I use the wellness core puppy food and Tanner does great on it. You can see his fur shine and his stools are small, Next month he will be 6 months old and I'm planning to try the wellness ocean formula adult and see how he does with that. Wellness seems to be a good food at a good price I can afford. Good luck.


----------



## sfasdfas (Jun 23, 2018)

Orejens puppy food is now made in WISCONSIN and NOt the same as when it was nmade it CANADA> My puppy WILL NOT eat it


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I know the OP has probably long ago decided which puppy food to go with but for other people checking out this thread please read up on dilated cardiomyopathy in golden retrievers. It's caused by taurine deficiency and is associated with grain free foods which frequently use legumes (peas, beans, chickpeas) in place of grains. There is speculation that the legumes reduce the absorption of taurine - so even if a grain free food adds taurine in (such as Wellness Core) it may not be enough to reduce the risk.

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...low-taurine-grain-free-foods-dcm-goldens.html

I'm going with Science Diet large breed puppy. Finally have firm stools, I know she's getting enough taurine and her coat is unbelievably soft.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

aesthetic said:


> You should stick with a LBP food, but an all-life stages food works too. Kaizer's breeder sent him home eating Annamaet Extra 26, which is an all-life stages food. Kaizer's always done really well on it, and loves it to the point where we can use it as treats nearly anywhere (this is the same dog who spits out Zukes when he's too excited). If I'm not mistaken, all my breeder's dogs are on it too.





Be careful with all life stage foods. They should never be fed to a large breed dog. By definition a puppy food that is all life stage (noted as such in the AAFCO statement on the bag) is a small breed puppy food. It has to meet the nutritional requirements of the puppy breed with the highest nutritional requirements which is small breed puppy. They have a much higher energy requirement and more times then not has a calcium/phosphorus ratio that can be harmful to a large breed puppies. Normal or small breed dogs usually have as much as a 2:1 cal/phos ratio and a large breed puppy food should never exceed a 1.4:1 cal/phos ratio.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Redmeadow said:


> Im a raw feeder, mainly chicken, beef, lamb, tripe, abit of veg and the occasional egg i love how a dog looks on raw food, their eyes and coat shine and the best part is; their poos are smaller and less stinky! I mix with dry food so she gets the added benefits from that too and she doesn't get fussy.





If you're feeding a quality raw diet... there is no benefit to feeding ANY kibble as all it does is significantly lower the quality of the raw diet and can cause imbalances in the vitamins and minerals. 



The basically gist of it is.... synthetic vitamins are forced on a dogs system, their system can't say I've had enough of say vitamin A. Excess vitamin A can be toxic but feeding a raw carrot the body takes the beta carotene and makes it's own vitamin A and discards the rest of it making it VERY difficult for the body to take in to much vitamin A.


So it's one thing to feed kibble and top with a little raw to boost the nutrition of the kibble but feeding a raw diet and adding kibble to it is totally defeating the purpose of feeding raw.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I one large raw carrot a day too much?


----------

